# 50lbs Soilmaster Select enough for my 75 gal 48 x 18 in. tank?



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I've heard Soilmaster Select is very light. Can anyone tell me if a 50lb bag will give me enough coverage for my 48 x 18 75 gal tank?

BTW, Next week I'm going to post the name of a Lesco dealer who agreed to ship Soilmaster Select for a very reasonable cost to anyone who can't get it nearby (without having to order more than 1 bag).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that's plenty. A bag gave me a 3-4 inch substrate in my 75. It's not the heaviest material out there but is enough to hold plants down.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks - does your 75 gal have the same dimensions as mine? Another poster in another thread thought it would only give me 1.5 inches, which is too little.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it's a standard 75. I intended to also use a half bag a friend had but that turned out to be unnecessary.


----------



## Ed_Alfonso (Dec 10, 2005)

I have 75 gal & used to SMS Charcol. I found that to get the coverage I wanted, a depth of 2 to 3in frt and 4 to 5 in back, I used one complete bag and about 1/8-1/4 of a second bag.
..e............


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

wow just get one bag man its more than enough I promise, I just put it in my 75 gallon tonight and got a 4'' depth


----------

